# JL Fix 82.. needed or twk88 is fine?



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I realize the Fix 82 will correct the signal but this probably matters more on cars that have a need for summing. I am only using front channels out of my Ford Shaker 500 head unit that is full range. I have a TWK 88 with a JL RD 400/4 and JL RD 500/1. Just doing a basic setup in my weekend driver. Is the Fix 82 really that much of a must to get clean sound or can the TWK 88 be used to tune it out just fine? I am by no means using this to compete but do like a clean tonality. Thx for any input!


----------



## CJDuncan (Feb 8, 2014)

Following due to Similar location, car, and setup!!!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

CJDuncan said:


> Following due to Similar location, car, and setup!!!


lol.. nice! I know I can get away with not using the Fix-82 but curious if its really that much better I will get one.


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

I would only use the Fix if your HU puts out signal that's got EQ, time alignment or some sort of crossover/bass roll off. If you can get a clean, full range signal then there is no need for the Fix.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

ominous said:


> I would only use the Fix if your HU puts out signal that's got EQ, time alignment or some sort of crossover/bass roll off. If you can get a clean, full range signal then there is no need for the Fix.


The only thing it would be correcting is the factory EQ which I assume can be tuned correctly with the twk88.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

If it's got a low frequency cut off like mine you need the Fix.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> If it's got a low frequency cut off like mine you need the Fix.


I know there is some bass roll off at higher volume is all I know of.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Then it's needed


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

This is a response from JL... sounds like to me we can get away with just using the TWK88... its probably better to try it first and if there isn't enough EQ room left in the tWK then throw in a Fix....

Hello, you can RTA the electrical signal going into the TwK and them make adjustments to achieve flat frequency response, but it would use a good portion of the processing power of the TwK just for correcting the signal. It would be important to check the signal level coming out of the factory radio to make sure it falls within the 8 volt input threshold of the TwK also. The advantage of using the FiX 82 ahead of the TwK is that it uses all of its processing for correction and does it all automatically for you in under 30 seconds. Then you can run optical cable to the TwK to keep the corrected signal digital until it leaves the TwK. This now leaves the TwK processing power free for just tuning purposes. I hope this helps.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

In my response to your pm I wasn't aware of your whole situation but now that I am it looks like the response from JL is about as good as any you'll get here. Yes it can EQ the factory signal flat but the cabin is gonna trash it anyway. Who knows, the factory eq might have some of the big issues fixed that your cabin causes. Probably not but once you get your tonality curve it won't be rta flat anyway.


----------



## CJDuncan (Feb 8, 2014)

What year is your Mustang? Is it SYNC 3?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

CJDuncan said:


> What year is your Mustang? Is it SYNC 3?


2014 Shaker 500.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> In my response to your pm I wasn't aware of your whole situation but now that I am it looks like the response from JL is about as good as any you'll get here. Yes it can EQ the factory signal flat but the cabin is gonna trash it anyway. Who knows, the factory eq might have some of the big issues fixed that your cabin causes. Probably not but once you get your tonality curve it won't be rta flat anyway.


I look at it as an aftermarket deck would not have these there anyways. Plus I am not using all the factory locations for the speakers so any settings they put in place are pointless. I'm only using the front channel for inputs as well. I can do the rears but have always just used two channels in. The biggest thing would be if it could correct bass roll off but I doubt it does.. I could run the calibration at a higher volume where the bass would normally roll off but then I assume as volume is reduced the bass would increase. Bass knob would be about the best fix for me I assume. I know Audio Control has accubass but I really never had great luck with it. Probably just me not setting it correctly. I may just continue using the twk 88 and start tuning with that to see if I can correct it enough. If not then invest in the Fix 82.


----------



## CJDuncan (Feb 8, 2014)

Not for nothing, but is there a reason you are keeping the stock unit instead of swapping it with an aftermarket deck and using the MUS-1?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

With the bass rolloff it's hard to boost something that ain't there to begin with.


----------



## s7horton (May 16, 2015)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I look at it as an aftermarket deck would not have these there anyways. Plus I am not using all the factory locations for the speakers so any settings they put in place are pointless. I'm only using the front channel for inputs as well. I can do the rears but have always just used two channels in. The biggest thing would be if it could correct bass roll off but I doubt it does.. I could run the calibration at a higher volume where the bass would normally roll off but then I assume as volume is reduced the bass would increase. Bass knob would be about the best fix for me I assume. I know Audio Control has accubass but I really never had great luck with it. Probably just me not setting it correctly. I may just continue using the twk 88 and start tuning with that to see if I can correct it enough. If not then invest in the Fix 82.




I'm using the fix 86 and the TWK88. The fix shows you the before and after curve, I'm glad I have mine. One thought about running only front speakers (as I have done the same), I suspect that the rear channels is where the backup signal indicator is. Since I don't have them connected, the vehicle reverts to some weird small transducer buried in the dash (not my center speaker as that is not connected). 

To my knowledge, there is no harm in connecting both front and rear to the fix. I will likely attempt this to see if I can get my backup sensor indicator fed through my system. I have an F150, so it's a different vehicle, but there may be some commonalities between them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

s7horton said:


> I'm using the fix 86 and the TWK88. The fix shows you the before and after curve, I'm glad I have mine. One thought about running only front speakers (as I have done the same), I suspect that the rear channels is where the backup signal indicator is. Since I don't have them connected, the vehicle reverts to some weird small transducer buried in the dash (not my center speaker as that is not connected).
> 
> To my knowledge, there is no harm in connecting both front and rear to the fix. I will likely attempt this to see if I can get my backup sensor indicator fed through my system. I have an F150, so it's a different vehicle, but there may be some commonalities between them.
> 
> ...


The only thing to keep in mind, inputs 1&2 and 3&4 on a Fix-86 will sum to create a full range signal. Which ever channels you choose to feed it, you want to make sure they have enough to combine into a full range signal.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

s7horton said:


> I'm using the fix 86 and the TWK88. The fix shows you the before and after curve, I'm glad I have mine. One thought about running only front speakers (as I have done the same), I suspect that the rear channels is where the backup signal indicator is. Since I don't have them connected, the vehicle reverts to some weird small transducer buried in the dash (not my center speaker as that is not connected).
> 
> To my knowledge, there is no harm in connecting both front and rear to the fix. I will likely attempt this to see if I can get my backup sensor indicator fed through my system. I have an F150, so it's a different vehicle, but there may be some commonalities between them.
> 
> ...


If you have a Sony system ours are completely different.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> With the bass rolloff it's hard to boost something that ain't there to begin with.


It's still there just rolls off with volume but not completely gone. Same reason audio control came out with accubass to correct. When setup right it works well... I'm just not good at setting it up lol


----------



## s7horton (May 16, 2015)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> If you have a Sony system ours are completely different.




I don't.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

s7horton said:


> I don't.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Strange, I don't have the same issue you have. My system must be really basic lol.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Well I landed a Fix82 for 105$ on ebay.. for that price I might as well use it!


----------



## s7horton (May 16, 2015)

For that kind of money, why wouldn't you? I got what I thought was a good deal on mine brand new, turns outs it was nowhere near as good as that price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

s7horton said:


> For that kind of money, why wouldn't you? I got what I thought was a good deal on mine brand new, turns outs it was nowhere near as good as that price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I got lucky. I have never seen one go for under $200. I noticed your setup and its a lot of the same stuff I run.. the SB 17 mids and Scan tweeters are what I will probably go with in my Mustang one day. Very hard to beat for the price. I have run those mids in 3 different cars and used those tweets in my competition truck I had years back. How do you like the Fix? It looks like you have the 86 which costs more anyways.


----------



## s7horton (May 16, 2015)

I like the fix, I haven't run this system without it, so I don't know necessarily know what I would be missing without it.

I love the scan tweeters. They are pricey, but so good. I'd love to upgrade to the satori middbass drivers, but should probably consider going to a three way plus sub set up and a new 6 channel amplifier. I have LOTS of tuning that could be done still, but I'm enjoying the setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

